# Google translator for Android



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Google Translator Android app has been recently updated. Part of the update now allows offline languages.
Each language has to be downloaded, preferably on WiFi as they are large downloads. Words and phrases can be typed or spoken on input and output.
It also has a facility to translate photographed text to translate those no parking signs.
Easy interface but, unfortunately still doesn't have 'Geordie' on its download list :wink:


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Bumping as this is an excellent app especially the offline part!!

Many thanks spacerunner


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

A very good app,particularly the off line aspect of it.Be aware though that if you have a mobile data package it could be expensive when abroad as it will use the internet connection to translate when using the google speak now function.

The offline translation only works for inputted text which is very useful if you get into a fix.So unless you have a wi-fi connection it would be wise to disable the mobile roaming connection to avoid any large bills.(which I do anyway when out of the UK)


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

happily my cheapo tablet only has wifi and no 3g.

However I found out yesterday, {offtopic} that if I linked up a bluetooth GPS dongle and used OsMand maps I had a pretty good satnav.


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

I gathered from the feedback that the offline files are stored on the device's internal storage, not an external SD card (if you have one). They are large files and if downloading several languages you may run out of space. Hopefully Google will note the feedback and allow storage on external SD card in the near future.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The app also has History, which I found really useful when going to complain to a bank, and also when visiting the pharmacy. I was able to type in what I wanted to say, in several different chunks, as I wished, and have the translations on hand when faced with a person.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A very useful app to have.

I found another good one yesterday too, it an auto call recorder, so when I ring the Doc or whoever and there's a lot of info to remember, I don't need to write it down and as I have a lousy memory, when Liz inevitably asks what was said I can just play it back to her, I found another voice recorder which you can leave on overnight to record the snoring etc, and it doesn't record silence, it noise activated, i suppose if you were paranoid you could start recording and leave it in a room to see what they say about you once you leave :lol: :lol: or maybe not :wink: :wink:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Isn't it illegal to record phone calls - without saying what you're doing, of course?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JWW said:


> Isn't it illegal to record phone calls - without saying what you're doing, of course?


I suppose it is, but I would of course let anyone know I was recording the conversation.

This is the app I use for phone calls

This is the smart recorder it skips silences so I used it last night to record my supposedly loud snoring, bloody hell, not half I do, I feel terrible that Liz has had to put up with that cacophony every night, even skipping the silences there's two and a half hours of pig impressions, some really odd breathing too.

Be careful how you use the smart recorder if leaving it on in a room and leaving, you might just hear stuff you'd rather not, paranoia isn't for the faint hearted


----------

